# Showerhead



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

On the contrary, i think its brilliant.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

3rd world america here we come! no joke either


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

haha, did the same thing in haiti and iraq.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> haha, did the same thing in haiti and iraq.


my point exactly. :laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a bad idea if u are on limited water supply... if the pressure died, u'll see how much water u have left to rinse your body with... lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Not a bad idea if u are on limited water supply... if the pressure died, u'll see how much water u have left to rinse your body with... lol


 






I was thinking that people into the golden shower might like it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was thinking that people into the golden shower might like it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was thinking that people into the golden shower might like it.


Sick lil fuxker..


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have seen that in county


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

clarkplumber562 said:


> ....


How did you get into my house?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

That's classy, but clever too:thumbup:


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Clever. Yes. Is it 2.5gpm


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

patrick88 said:


> Clever. Yes. Is it 2.5gpm


20 oz, most likely.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Plumbing is art/ science?
Rigging is art.


----------

